# Aristo photographic supplies



## Lordbud (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a bottle I picked up back in the day that I wanted to share with y'all.
 I always liked this label with the eagle and all the writing. It sure ain't local by any stretch but it's got a lot going for it, you might say.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 21, 2009)

This server is acting funny here on the forum. Okay now finally the server's working, this time the embossed side of the bottle.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 22, 2009)

Neat bottle! It inspired me to get around to photographing this bottle I dug recently. We've come a long way! Now I just take a little card out of my camera, stick it in my computer, and show it to the world in minutes! 
 Interesting genre of bottles - anyone else have any?

 Kate


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 11, 2010)

I think my Aristo bottle needed dusting before I photog'd it...


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 11, 2010)

I've showed these before , but maybe some haven't seen them. They are E. Anthony bottles. One is labelled and the other is pontilled. The pontilled bottle is 1850's and has a 308 Broadway New York  embossed on it.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's the label


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 11, 2010)

The larger open pontilled bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 11, 2010)

Neat stuff, y'all.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 11, 2010)

Other side


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2010)

Road Dog wow, those are much older and nicer than my 1890s vintage aristo type bottle. One could have a sub-collection of photographic-related bottles. I've got all of two photo related bottles total.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Jason, not sure what all is available as far as early chemical bottles related to photography. It'd be a pretty specialized collection. I know Anthony produced several other bottles  I have seen and would like to have, but are pricey.


----------

